# V8 engine shake at idle?



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

Before I bring it up with the dealer(5k service about due). Do all the V8's shake at idle? Not a bad shake, but constant. I can feel it at every stop light, as can the passanger.


----------



## 180TT (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: V8 engine shake at idle? (JoCaputo)*

Does it feel like a driveline problem or is it similar to the vehicle engine idle speed being to low?


----------



## vracer (Jul 2, 2003)

V8 Touareg is the only vehicle that I have that shakes, and I'm not happy either. (We have five street cars including V8 Expedition that hasn't been sold yet because of doubts about Touareg towing.) When I come to a stop sign, my Touareg is smooth for 20 +/- seconds, then begins to shake. V8s have a natural harmony and should run smoothly. If my memory serves me, straight sixes, V8s and V12 should be smooth. Straight fours, V6s and V10s need a lot of help. A "luxury" V8 should definately be smooth.


----------



## babe (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (vracer)*

Sounds like you need an ajustment . My V8 is shakefree.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (vracer)*

I believe a V12 would be smoother than a V8, and possibly rival a straight six.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: V8 engine shake at idle? (180TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *180TT* »_Does it feel like a driveline problem or is it similar to the vehicle engine idle speed being to low?

Engine, not drive train. You can only feel it when not moving. It's not like it's miss-firing, just unbalanced.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (babe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babe* »_Sounds like you need an ajustment . My V8 is shakefree.









Interesting, since vracer seems to be getting the same shake. It's not terrible, and it's easy to ignore. Pay a little closer attention when stopped, in gear, and let me know.
Thanks
I'll bring it up the the dealer, but I'm betting it'll just be one of those "they all do that" Or "we didn't feel it"


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (JoCaputo)*

Very rarely to I have a mild shake when Idle (when engine cold sometimes?). 98% of the time though, it is very smooth and quiet - no Idle shake.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Madrigar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Madrigar* »_Very rarely to I have a mild shake when Idle (when engine cold sometimes?). 98% of the time though, it is very smooth and quiet - no Idle shake.

Same here. Happens almost always when wife drives. I figured the T-reg likes her driving style better than mine and those are pleasure sounds.


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (****us)*

Shake at idle. Not always and not bad but if you pay attention it is there. Waiting for 5000 Mile check and will have it reviewed.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

For the record, mine also shakes at idle, usually when the engine's cold. But, IMO, it's not at a distressing level, just enough so you'd notice.


----------



## bloose (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (ftiu)*

Ditto above


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

Hmm,
wonder if perhaps you have a faulty motor mount.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (JoCaputo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoCaputo* »_
I'll bring it up the the dealer, but I'm betting it'll just be one of those "they all do that" Or "we didn't feel it"

Just back from my 5k service, and I mentioned the engine shake. As I expected. "We can't find anything wrong" "It didn't show any codes"







It's probably just a light weight fly-wheel, to help the engine spin up quicker. Fine for a Sports car, but.... 
It's no big deal. I just thought I'd let the others, who have noticed the shake, know what the dealer said.
On the good side, I got the rear seat pull-strap they ordered 3+ months ago. I wonder how long for the trim replacement(cracked wood).


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: V8 engine shake at idle? (JoCaputo)*

I have a V8 with 2200 miles. No shakes, rattles or rolls from the engine.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: V8 engine shake at idle? (JoCaputo)*

I can't even get mine to spill a full Martini at idle.... No shakes ....


----------



## edelweise (Nov 13, 2003)

mine shakes occasionally. Also only when my wife drives it.
the dealer said that a couple of the ones they sold do this and they were going to look into it further.
will let you know what they say if it ever happens


----------

